
Ask HN: What is the end goal of your life? - arsalanb
Where do you see yourself at +40 years of age? What about 50 years of age? +60?  And beyond that?
======
jansan
Same as it ever was: 1\. Raise two children 2\. Plant a tree 3\. Build a house

Children are now teenagers, everything else is done. Almost ready to leave.

